# Scratching at his bed



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Do your chis do this? 

Before Tango lies down in any of his beds, he does this scratching/digging thing. He'll just stand there and work his front paws so fast they're almost a blur, scratching and digging before he lies down, scratching in the same spot over and over again. I've had dogs who'd walk round and round in a small circle before they lay down, but never one who digs at their bed like Tango does. It's not so bad on some of the beds, but the one very fleecy one that he has~~his favorite~~he's almost destroyed. Almost all the fleece in the middle of it has been scratched off, to where it's just about threadbare. Not to mention that the loose fleece goes everywhere. I have hardwood floors so I come home to little mounds of fleece wafting around lol!

Anyway, just wondered about it. Is it a chi thing? Or more a general dog thing, and I've just never encountered it before?


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

All 3 of mine do the same thing. I think they are fluffing it up, well at least they think they are.

Lori


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Oh yes - Bruno does that big time!! We always say that he is digging his way down to my son in Australia!


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes, my guys do this too... Always thought it was funny.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

All of ours do this.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol dexter does this too. he's always in sucha hurry to fluff things up even in his small "house" so cute


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

yup, mine too! Hannah uses her teeth and nose to grab and push things around til its comfy and Adam kinda scratches with both front feet together followed by a wierd half jump!Occassionally he barks at his bedding too, I assume its coz he cant get it just right.
Odd to think its a throw back to wild dogs making their nests in the wild isnt it??


----------



## chihuahualondon (Nov 17, 2009)

lol mine do it too , I rember when I first saw this on youtube,Then i saw Tirkerbell do it so i think it a chihuahua thing lol


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Think it goes back to the wild,when they had to scratch to make a bed for the night,they still have the" wolf " in them,my Sheltie does it as well


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Well, I'm glad it's not just a weird Tango thing lol! He'll jump in and out of his various beds all the time because they're everywhere *I* am, and that's where he likes to be....where I am lol! He doesn't usually do it when he knows I'm on the move, getting ready to go dance for example....to the shower, getting changed, to the bathroom to do my hair and makeup etc, and I have beds in every room, so he'll just hop in and out of the various beds as he follows me around. It seems to just happen when he's going to be settling in for a while, to rest or sleep.

My computer is right next to the couch, and when I'm on the computer he alternates between my lap and the couch, jumping back and forth between the two. I have a big snuggle blanket on the couch which he loves to curl up under, and interestingly, he doesn't do anything like that to the blanket. He'll paw at it to find where he can crawl under it, but no scratching frantically. I wonder why that is.

And Jazz doesn't do it........yet. She seems to pick things up from Tango, so I'm expecting that to be a new behavior sometime soon.


----------

